# Sony xperia z1 compact - erhalte Whatsapp-Nachrichten verspätet.



## Robi_wan (4. Februar 2015)

*Sony xperia z1 compact - erhalte Whatsapp-Nachrichten verspätet.*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe leider ein kleines Problem mit meinem z1 Compact, dass wenn ich in Stand-by gehe bzw den Bildschirm ausschalte, Whatsapp-Nachrichten grundsätzliche zu spät oder erst dann bekomme wenn ich den Bildschirm wieder an schalte.
Ich habe bereits die verschiedensten Foren durchwühlt, dort hieß es aber nur man möchte den Stamina-Modus ausschalten oder Wi-Fi im Stand-by auf "immer an" setzen, allerdings ist der Stamina-Modus zu keinem Zeitpunkt an und wifi ist laut Einstellungen auch im Stand-by immer an.
Das Problem tritt bei wlan als auch mobile Daten auf und ich weiß einfach nicht weiter. 

Hat da jemand ähnliche Probleme oder vielleicht sogar einen Rat? 

würde mich sehr freuen 

Grüße und Danke im voraus.



edit: Android-Version: 4.4.4, Auto-Sync ist an, alle anderen Energiesparoptionen sind aus, Hintergrunddaten in Warteschlange ist nicht aktiv.


----------



## XeT (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sony xperia z1 compact - erhalte Whatsapp-Nachrichten verspätet.*

Das klingt aber verdächtig nach stamina modus. (+ am Akku symbol)Einstellung, Energieoptionen, stamina modus, Im standby aktive apps. Da muss WhatsApp rein. Einfach mal mit rein setzen und testen. Vll macht es ja ungewollt stamina an.


----------



## Robi_wan (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sony xperia z1 compact - erhalte Whatsapp-Nachrichten verspätet.*

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Ich kann definitiv sagen, dass es aus ist, aber das Handy verhält sich tatsächlich so als würde es sich im Stamina Modus befinden.
Das mit dem hinzufügen hab ich schon mal ausprobiert, bringt leider keine Besserung.


----------



## iPlutonium (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sony xperia z1 compact - erhalte Whatsapp-Nachrichten verspätet.*



Robi_wan schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe leider ein kleines Problem mit meinem z1 Compact, dass wenn ich in Stand-by gehe bzw den Bildschirm ausschalte, Whatsapp-Nachrichten grundsätzliche zu spät oder erst dann bekomme wenn ich den Bildschirm wieder an schalte.
> Ich habe bereits die verschiedensten Foren durchwühlt, dort hieß es aber nur man möchte den Stamina-Modus ausschalten oder Wi-Fi im Stand-by auf "immer an" setzen, allerdings ist der Stamina-Modus zu keinem Zeitpunkt an und wifi ist laut Einstellungen auch im Stand-by immer an.
> ...


Jop wie mein Vorredner das schon erklärt hat,  es ist der Stamina Modus einfach ausschalten und deine Nachrichten kommen sofort an.


----------



## Robi_wan (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sony xperia z1 compact - erhalte Whatsapp-Nachrichten verspätet.*

Wie ich schon anfangs erwähnt habe, der Stamina-Modus ist nicht aktiv.
Das ist ja das eigentliche Problem..


----------



## CSOger (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sony xperia z1 compact - erhalte Whatsapp-Nachrichten verspätet.*

Ich hatte ein ähnliches Problem malkurzeitig.
Wenn ich zbs. WLAN angehabt hatte das Handy aber nicht mit irgend einem WLAN Netz verbunden war.
Nachrichten bekam ich erst rein wenn ich WLAN ausgemacht hatte.
Das funktioniert jetzt aber wieder ohne Probleme.


----------



## HardcoreKoH (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sony xperia z1 compact - erhalte Whatsapp-Nachrichten verspätet.*

Hatte ich ebenfalls damals mit meinen Galaxy S3. Nur wenn ich per WLAN mit dem Modem verbunden war. Über das Handynetz und bei Kollegen im WLAN einwandfrei. Hat sich am Ende rausgestellt, dass es an meinem Modem lag bzw. an der IPv6. Vllt. mal das Modem auf den Werkszustand zurücksetzen oder beim Anbieter anrufen, ob man ggf. auf IPv4 umstellen kann.
In meinen Falle lag es definitiv nicht am Handy !


----------



## tomick86 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Sony xperia z1 compact - erhalte Whatsapp-Nachrichten verspätet.*

ist das problem immer noch da? ansonsten vlt warten aufs update (android 5)...


----------



## tomick86 (4. März 2015)

*AW: Sony xperia z1 compact - erhalte Whatsapp-Nachrichten verspätet.*

hoffe mal das android 5 langsam kommt... hat jemand schon das update erhalten???


----------

